# My guppies are dying



## Donna120 (Dec 7, 2013)

I found three dead on Monday and two more today. They were only 3 and 4 months old and living in the same 30 gallon tank they were born in with the same water temp.
Last week I thought I had an ammonia problem, but after having the water tested at Petco and retesting again at home with a new (liquid) test kit everything came back ok other than the PH being a bit higher than normal at 7.8. Ammonia and nitrites are both 0 and nitrates between 5 and 10. The only changes I have made are rehomeing some of the larger platy and guppy babies and add a couple of inch long albino bristlenose.
All of them are eating and I haven't seen any of them acting strangely, or looking sick. I just don't understand what is going on. Does anyone have any ideas as to what is going on or what I can try to keep the rest of them safe?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Guppies can not tolerate too soft water. They begin to swing. Here in Chemnitz thrive guppies not good. (GH 7 °) The magnificent guppies that are sold come from Thuringia (limestone, potash mining). GH20 °. There they are bigger, stronger and more colorful.


----------



## Donna120 (Dec 7, 2013)

I lost 2 more today. I know the PH is a bit high, but I haven't lost any that are in the other tank nor has the guy next door that has sibling from the same batch.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

although your water quality sounds good I still wonder how much water you change how often.
All live bearers(especially juvis) will secrete hormones to stunt or effect the others.So even with good water quality there still could be issue in the water.
I'm with Arthur also that most livebeares prefer the higher pH you have and you should test your gh and consider raising it if low.Don't worry about where your pH is now.
How many fish in the 30?
I really pack my swordtail fry into my 30B before they get to the 75.Sometimes counting all fry(newborn through juvis that should be moved) I can have well over 100 in my 30 breeder.Another reason for frequent large % waterchanges.I shoot for 50% 2x a week(at least) in this tank.


----------



## Donna120 (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't think it's a water issue, they are fine in my other tank. I have two small albino bristelnose, one adult platy and two adult guppies. It's hard to be sure, but I think there are 6 guppies left and probably about 15-20 platy fry anywhere from 1/8 inch to an inch not counting the ones I lost
The tank has white sand and seeing as they are little poop machines I vacuum about 6 gallons of water every day or two. I use prime and always match the temp (74/75) with the thermometer in their tank.
PH in tank is the same as the tap....same as when they were born, no spikes or drops. At this rate, I won't have any to worry about in a week or so. :-(


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Did you save them?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Check for an electrical leak????


----------

